# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Red Bull Storm Chase - Forum

## Redaktion

Hier findet ihr das deutsche Forum fr den Red Bull Storm Chase

Fr den Red Bull Storm Chase werden radikale Windsurfer gesucht. Ab sofort kann sich jeder Windsurfer - egal, ob Profi oder Amateur - in seinem Heimatland fr die Teilnahme am Red Bull Storm Chase auf www.redbullstormchase.com online bewerben.

Per Online-Voting werden dann die Protagonisten fr den Red Bull Storm Chase bestimmt, die damit einen eigenen Part auf der Storm-Chase-DVD erhalten. Mitte August werden 10 Protagonisten fr das Sturmspektakel feststehen und es beginnt die sogenannte 'Waiting Period' - das gemeinsame Warten aufs grte Sturmtief der Saison.

Der Sturm-Indikator auf der Eventwebsite wird euch ber den aktuellen Sturm-Status auf dem Laufenden halten. Dank des weit gefassten Zeitfensters von September bis Mitte November kann der Startschuss genau dann fallen, wenn die Bedingungen perfekt sind. Die hrteste Windsurfaction wird mit Kamerateams an jedem Spot begleitet, so dass die Surfcommunity ab Dezember den Red Bull Storm Chase auf DVD nacherleben kann.

Weitere Infos: www.redbullstormchase.com

----------


## Unregistriert

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, kann da jeder mitmachen? Ich kann also mein 2,8er Ezzy aus dem Schrank holen und Gas geben?

Das hrt sich ja total geil an!

----------


## Unregistriert

Moin
war grad auf fehmarn beim surf-festival. da war einer von den jungs, die das planen und der meinte jeder kann sich anmelden. ist egal ob amateur oder profi. man sollte nur kleinen stuff haben, denk ich

----------


## Unregistriert

Roger! werd jetzt meine fotobox durchsuchen und mich gleich mal anmelden. Ich melde mich spter, damit ihr alle fr mich whlen knnt!

----------


## Unregistriert

kann man sich eigentlich auch fr mehr als ein land anmelden?

----------


## Unregistriert

> kann man sich eigentlich auch fr mehr als ein land anmelden?



In deutschland kann man sich fr alle 3 regionen anmelden, aber nur ein land geht. So steht das zumindest auf der seite www.redbullstormchase.com/spots

----------


## Kilogramm

Bei Sturm wren ne Wertung nach Gewichtsklassen nicht schlecht!?? Sonst gibt's nen neuen Hoch/Weitsprung Rekord fr Fliegengewichte. Damit das bei Hack mit kontrolliertem Surfen was wird -> Motto: DSDF = Deutschland sucht den Fleischklopps. Scheide da mit 70 Kilogramm leider aus. Aber Respekt, hat sich schon ein Mdel angemeldet!

----------


## Unregistriert

Steffie Wahl hat sich angemeldet. Mutig. Denk mal Gewicht ist nicht sooo wichtig! Check mal Leute wie Jonas Ceballos. Der wiegt auch hchstens 70, oder Klaas Voget. Ich wieg grad mal 68 und meld mich trotzdem mal an. Mal sehn

----------


## Unregistriert

Da haben sich eh schon paar Frauen angemeldet. Die werden bei Sturm wahrscheinlich ganz gut auf die Mtze kriegen

----------


## Unregistriert

und zwar deshalb, weil sie garnicht erst gewhlt werden! wen will man denn sehen?  klaas, die gobischs, andi wolf und konsorten! Die girls knnen dann ja am beach cheerleader machen!

----------


## Catie

> und zwar deshalb, weil sie garnicht erst gewhlt werden! wen will man denn sehen?  klaas, die gobischs, andi wolf und konsorten! Die girls knnen dann ja am beach cheerleader machen!



was bist du denn fr einer?

----------


## Unregistriert

...bin ich vielleicht nicht, aber deine anmeldung hab ich auch noch nirgends gesehen. ist doch so: 10bft, da geh ich nicht raus, du nicht und steffi wahl auch nicht. was solls also?

----------


## Danger

Vorm Rumposaunen einfach mal registrieren, nen Gang runterschalten und am Ende mal sehen was Dir unbekannte Surfer so reissen! Aloha

----------


## Unregistriert

mit 3.0 und kleinem Board kann man doch eh alles fahren. cih zumindest. is ja nun nicht so, dass die typen den sturm neu erfinden

----------


## Unregistriert

was nimmt man denn fr zeug bei so viel wind? und wieviel ist zu viel? Sturm wird j nicht neu erfunden, aber im trailer ganz hinten kommt der typ mit dem material auf der wiese nicht ml an land gegen den wind an...
jemand erfahrungen?

----------


## shifty

nun sollte man Steffi Wahl allein deshalb schon whlen, damit sie zeigen kann was sie so drauf hat.. ich denke der ein oder andere scheint sie leicht zu unterschtzen...

----------


## Unregistriert

denk ich auch. hab sie mal in kapstadt gesehen. da sieht man kaum, dass da ne frau rippt. da kann sich so mancher typ warm anziehen

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich glaub ich whl sie auch, sieht auch im neo ganz lecker aus die kleine

----------


## Unregistriert

hier im forum traust du dich wohl ganz gro die klappe aufzureissen! aber wenn der sturm kommt schnell in der ecke verkriechen was?!

Ich bin der meinung ob frau oder mann dabei ist: der event wird das beste was zu meinen windsurfzeiten je veranstaltet wurde. Und wer auch immer uns vertritt an der ostsee hat meinen respekt.

Steffi, wenn du das hier liest sag mal an ob das realistisch ist - windsurfen bei 10 windstrken!

----------


## Danger

10 geht denke ich. Kommt aber drauf wann wo und wie die Bedingungen sind. Ich bin bei 43 Knoten schon mal mit nem 3,5er in St. Peter gefahren und in Hanstholm bei fast gleicher Strke hab ich's lieber gelassen...

----------


## STEFFI

Uiuiuiui, so viele Gedanken hab ich mir noch nicht gemacht!

Die Idee des Events ist doch genial, ich hab ein 3.2er im Keller! Damit kann man auf jeden Fall fahren!
Meldet euch doch einfach auch an und macht mit! Es geht doch um die Challenge.....

Von mir aus kann der Sturm kommen!

----------


## aloha_maui

also ich meld mich da net an....*g*bin viel zu schlecht...

aber ma ne andere frage...kann ma da auch so hinkommen(also wenns in der nhe is)und dann da zu guggen oder bruacht ma da karten doer so was?????

ps ich hab net viel glesen...

----------


## Unregistriert

Da kann jeder hinkommen der will. Ist ja eher kein Zuschauerevent bei dem wetter aber ich denke ein paar surfer werden da eh sein!

----------


## ameise

> und zwar deshalb, weil sie garnicht erst gewhlt werden! wen will man denn sehen?  klaas, die gobischs, andi wolf und konsorten! Die girls knnen dann ja am beach cheerleader machen!



Nayra Alonso aus Spanien hat sich angemeldet, fr England. Lass mal sehen! Machismus ist eine sache von ltere jahrhunderten, oder?  :Wink:

----------


## oli

hi leute,
morgen geht das voting los. ich werde auf jeden fall keinen profi whlen, weil ich finde von denen gibts schon genug dvds etc. mit big days. werde mir in jedem land einen hobbyfahrer raussuchen, ein bichen was an sprngen und wellenerfahrung muss er natrlich schon drauf haben sonst schafft er es wahrscheinlich nicht mal durch die brandungszone ;-) 
schaun mer mal was das gibt, wird auf jeden fall ne spannende geschichte glaube ich...

gre oli

----------


## Unregistriert

@ oli: ..hast nicht unrecht, ist auch mal spannend zu sehen wie die hobbywaver abgehen!

----------


## Unregistriert

soll man da nur absaufende typen sehen. das werden harte bedingungen. ich such mir berall einen checker und in der ostsee steffie wahl. los einsteigen!!!!

----------


## Unregistriert

AUf alle Flle sollten wir Amateure whlen!

Die Profi surfen zwar super und oft auch besser, aber von denen gibt es genug Videos. Gerade der Urgedanke des Surfen, Freiheit, Spiel mit den Naturgewalten,... das ist doch viel dichter an Amateuren dran.

Also ich fnds toll, wenn es ein Amateur schaffen wrde! Und ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass er so einen Sturm auch bewltigen kann.

----------


## aloha_maui

die profils haben sowieso fters die chance...manche von den "amateuren" haben nur diese....ich wrds einem von denen gnnen..hab auch hauptschlich amateure gewhlt...

also denen viel glck :Wink:

----------


## Jan Mde

Ha, Redbullstormchase wenn ich da nicht lachen mu.

So beben habe ich folgende Nachricht von den Organisatoren des Redbullstormchase bekommen:



Voting  Neustart erforderlich!



Votes aus mehr als 70 Lndern  unsere Erwartungen wurden weit bertroffen!

Allerdings haben sich unter die Fairplayer ein paar schwarze Schafe in das Voting System eingeschlichen und - traurig aber wahr  unser Voting System berlistet.  

Um gleiche Chancen fr jeden zu gewhrleisten, sind wir leider gezwungen, Manahmen zu ergreifen: am Donnerstag d. 20. Juli 16:00 starten wir deshalb das Voting neu! Was bedeutet das? Die bisherigen Votes verfallen, aber durch das neue pawortgeschtzte Voting ist eine grtmgliche Chancengleichheit durch mehr Sicherheit gewhrleistet.

Wir bitten um Euer Verstndnis und drcken Euch weiterhin die Daumen!



Noch einmal zur Erinnerung: Das Voting ist in zwei Phasen geteilt. Nach der ersten Runde, die bis zum 31. Juli geht, werden in jedem Land die Top Five feststehen und in die zweite Runde geschickt. In der zweiten Phase  der Finalrunde  beginnt das Voting wieder bei Null. Somit haben alle 55 Finalisten der 11 Regionen die gleichen Chancen das Ticket fr den Sturm zu bekommen. 

Weiterhin viel Glck! 

Unfair wurde es doch schon bei der Anmeldung. Man sollte sich fr seine Region anmelden. Da liegt pltzlich Kiel und Osnabrck und wer wei was fr Orte an der Ostseekste Ost. Und auch Teneriffa ist ja bekanntlich gleich neben Rostock Warnemnde. 
Jetzt stellt euch mal vor, ihr habt alle die ihr kennt zum Stimmen bewegt, wer zum Teufel macht das denn alles noch mal von vorne mit. Aber wahrscheinlich sind mal wieder nicht die Leute vorn die man vorne haben will, also was macht man? Wir beginnen einfach wieder von vor. Wahrscheinlich geht das jetzt solange bis diese Leute unter den ersten sind oder alle anderen aufgegeben haben. DWC lst gren.

----------


## Unregistriert

Also endlich mal einer der meiner Meinung ist, dass Osnabrck im Osten liegen MUSS!
DANKE! ...wieso sollte es sonst so heien?!
...da kommen doch auch die OSSIS her, alles ganz logisch.

----------


## Jobst

Hier mal ein offizielles Wort:

wir bedauern sehr, da ein neustart gemacht werden musste und wissen wie schwer es ist leute zu mobilisieren. Sorry dafr, wir hatten nicht mit so unsportlichem verhalten gerechnet.

Zur Sachlage:
Wir wollen nicht nur profis, sonst htten wir die Fahrer schlicht per einladung ausgesucht.
Das voting sollte fair sein, einige fahrer bekamen aber pltzlich 300 und mehr votes innerhalb von sekunden, nicht per abstimmung, sondern per hack. das bedeutet fr alle fairen spieler, da keiner mehr die chance hat gewhlt zu werden, denn einmal geknackt kann man so viele stimmen wie gewnscht addieren und so an jedem vorbeizehen.
Das voting sollte bequem sein - damit man es auch freunden zumuten kann, ohne anmeldestress etc. - jetzt lsst sich extra aufwand leider nicht mehr verhindern.
Zur anmeldung in den regionen - jeder kann sich fr eine region anmelden. england ist auch gro, messt mal die distanz zwischen cornwall und london. osnabrck ist nicht im osten, aber es steht jedem frei sich anzumelden wo er will. Daniel bruch ist deutscher und lebt auf teneriffa. Ist orjan jensen nicht auch norweger? leben tut er nahe pozo.

Also, ein bissl entspannung tut vielleicht allen gut, wir hoffen auf jeden fall da sich ein guter mix aus profis und amateuren ergibt, bisher deutet einiges darauf hin. die idee ist es demokratisch abzustimmen, ich bin mir sicher ihr habt nicht alle wie ich angie gewhlt letztes jahr und dennoch ist sie unsere kanzlerin...

viele gre
jobst

----------


## Jan Mde

Hey Leute, Jopst hat ja Recht. Es ist natrlich Oberscheie, das sich das Voting in diese Richtung entwickelt hatte. Aber wer betrgen will schafft das immer. Denn solange es Computer gibt, sind Hacker nicht weit. Leider haben sich die Zeiten schon lange verndert. Wo sind denn die Zeiten hin, wo man ganz entspannt mit Leuten die man gerade erst  beim surfen kennen gelernt hat, abends am Lagerfeuer gesessen und einen zusammen gezwitschert hat. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen kann man so was doch nur noch in seinen Fotoalbum finden.  Mir kommt es oft so vor das bei den meisten, Neid, Migunzt und Egoismus im Vordergrund steht. Ein Fairer Surfer htte sich fr einen Standort entschieden um anderen in einem anderen Revier auch eine Chance zu lassen.
Denkt mal darber nach und freut euch ber jeden mit dem ihr einen schnen Surftag teilen durftet ob Anfnger oder Profi, denn es ist der geilste Sport den es gibt und es wre schade wenn er so zerstrt wird.
Jan

----------


## Unregistriert

was ist hier denn los??

was hat sie denn gemacht, die steffi???

stimmen gekauft?

wenn man auf ihre homepage geht, sieht das ja verdammt danach aus...
wird da noch ein re-vote fllig?

http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/cgi-bi...admes,5072.htm

----------


## Unregistriert

Und die Stehsegelrevue hat es auch noch verffentlicht? Wundert mich nicht, dort kann man ja auch News gegen Bezahlung kaufen. Herzlichen Glckwunsch zur redaktionellen Unabhngigkeit

----------


## Alice Schwarzer

Steffi Wahl hat zur Untersttzung gegen die "mnnliche bermacht" aufgerufen. Das ist ja einfach toll, aber sie wollte unter allen die sie whlen ein Segel verlosen...
Ich geb da mal keinen persnlichen Kommentar zu ab. -Der Tatbestand der "Beleidigung" ist ja mittlerweile eine Straftat.

----------


## Jan Mde

Hey Leute hier ging es nicht um Steffi, sondern um Betrger die sich Stimmen erschleichen. " Sportler" die alles dafr tun um ehrliche Surfer zu berstimmen um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Wenn Steffi meint dass das der richtige Weg ist um ihre Stimmen zu bekommen und andere sich bestechen lassen, dann sollen sie das ruhig machen. Es wird nicht helfen. Wer will schon ein altes Segel. 

ES LEBE DER ERLICHE SPORTLER.

HABT EINFACH MAL NUR SPA AM SURFEN!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dr.eisvogel

O.k., kann ich verstehn, da macht mann die ganze Zeit diesen Surf-Zirkus mit und hat bei den Betrachtern troztdem noch nicht gnzlich Sympathie erreicht. Sicherlich betrachten auch nicht alle Zuschauer des ganzen Spektakels nur das Knnen, sich mit ner heien wave-kiste down-the-line zu strzen...wobei `Kiste` nen Stichwort is...

Leute, der spirit zhlt!

Watt sollte der schei mit der Segel- Tombola...

weiter so!

ahoi

----------


## Unregistriert

Dirk Hanel und Steffi Wahl.

Ein Kiter und ne Cheaterin (Segelverlosung ist ja wohl das letzte, das schreit fr mich nach Disqualifikation), hat fr mich nichts mit Fair Play zu tun.

Zu dem Kiter muss ich ja wohl nichts sagen.....

----------


## Unregistriert

an vorderster Front meinte Ich natrlich

----------


## Jobst

Ich bin der Meinung jeder kann seinen Stimmenfang organisieren wie er will... oder sie. Steffi hat da eine wirkungsvole Methode, Dirk Hanel hat die Kiter auf seiner Seite. Ein besonders gelungenes Angebot kommt aus Schottland: Dan Ellis hat versprochen wenn er gewhlt wird im Schottenrock anzutreten - for da ladies! Da sind wir gespannt!

Also, jeder kann gas geben wie er will, nur nicht mogeln in form von hacken bitte.

viele gre
jobst

----------


## entspannen

entspannt euch, es geht doch um den spa! kiter ist eine sache, klar hat er mehr leute hinter sich, er ist ja der einizge lenkdrachenflieger dort. ...dafr liegt er gar nicht mal so sehr in fhrung. stand auch nirgendwo dass es ein reiner windsurfevent ist, oder doch?
zum stimmenkauf via segelverlosung kann ich nur sagen: ich war frher dick und hatte pickel. dann hab ich auf dem schulhof lollies verschenkt und pltzlich hatte ich freunde!

----------


## Jan Mde

Hey, zum Stimmenfang in irgendeiner Form mchte ich hier nichts sagen. Aber ich lese in einigen Beitrgen etwas Negatives zwischen den Zeilen, was Steffi angeht. Ich glaube ihr habt sie noch nie fahren gesehen. Ich muss sagen, sie fhrt sehr gut. Und wenn wir uns mal beim surfen umschauen, wie viele Frauen die gut surfen seht ihr denn da? Wenn ihr so weiter macht werden all die, die es versuchen oder die, die trainieren um noch besser zu werden immer weniger, weil ihr sie mit solchen Beitrgen auf Garantie entmutigt. Und so wild wie ihr hier tut ist das mit den 10bft nicht. Mit dem richtigen Material (Gre) ist so viel Wind auch zu Hndeln. Auerdem habe ich bis jetzt, in den Votinglisten, keinen gefunden, der so sehr Amateur ist, das er es nicht schaffen knnte. 

Also Leute, last das Mdel mal in Ruhe, freut euch ber eine weibliche Beteiligung und wartet ab.
Jan.

----------


## Tja...

...was machen wir jetzt? steffi surft supergeil! sie reitet wellen ab wie kaum ein mann und ist mit abstand die beste deutsche windsurferin, soviel steht fest. sie hat es meiner meinung nach auch verdient mitzumachen. das kuriose ist aber: sie wre doch eh unter den top 5 gelandet, auch ohne diese segel-aktion. leider zeugt die geschichte mit dem verlosen weder von fair play, noch von charakterstrke. 
ich glaube darum ging es bei den negativen eindrcken zwischen den zeilen, jan. surftechnisch ist steffi den meisten weit vorraus, aber die aktion hat schon einen bitteren beigeschmack. 
den schotten finde ich da lustiger, das ist originell. meine stimme hat er!!
segel verlosen ist aber nicht sonderlich ausgefallen, eigentlich sogar ziemlich plump. zum glck hat kein anderer fahrer reagiert, wo wrden die sonst hin kommen wenn der nchste ein brett verlost, dann einer eine komplette ausrstung und so weiter und so weiter. wr doch doof, wenn der gewinnt, der am meisten zahlt...

----------


## Tja...

ich glaube es ist vllig egal ob steffi eine frau ist. htten norman, klaas oder wer auch immer sowas gemacht, es wrde genauso diskutiert werden ob das o.k. ist oder nicht.

----------


## Jan Mde

Wir mssen uns da echt mal selber fragen, ob irgendeiner berhaupt an diese Segelverlosung geglaubt hat oder ob, wie ich auch, das als Gag abgetan wird. Denn wie sollte das denn funktionieren? Wie soll sie den herausfinden, wer sie gewhlt hat? Jeder Teilnehmer hat doch seine eigene Lobby, da wird keiner wegen irgendeinem Segel seine Stimme einem anderen geben. 

Fast das doch einfach als Spa auf.

----------


## lesen alter!

stand da doch. du sollst sie whlen, davon einen screenshot machen und ihr emailen. wr ich 16 und htte kein geld, ich htte das gemacht. es nehmen ja auch viele leute bei gewinnspielen und umfragen von der surf oder aktuell -der surfers teil. und zwar nicht aus reiner nchstenliebe, sondern weil sie mit gewinnspielen gelockt werden. es soll ja auch den ein oder anderen geben der lotto spielt oder sich mal n rubbel-los kauft. glaubst du die denken alle das wr immer nur spa von der lotto-stelle und es gbe nix zu gewinnen??! warum also nicht auch beim stormchase sein glck versuchen? so ein segel kostet immerhin um die 500 euro und lt sich gebraucht sicher fr 230 oder so verkaufen. 
ob sie allerdings wort hlt und tatschlich jemand ein segel von ihr bekommt, werden wir wohl nie erfahren..
nur so als definitionshilfe: ein spa ist die ansage vom schotten im schottenrock zu surfen. ein segel zu verlosen, das ist stimmen kaufen.
auf einer anderen ebene: politiker versprechen zur wahl auch dinge die sich nicht unbedingt halten (wie der schotte), aber wenn sie jemanden geld in aussicht stellen damit er sie whlt (wie steffi), ist das illegal.

----------


## Unregistriert

und was ist mit steuererleichterungen? werden auch immer versprochen und kommen nich... lass doch steffi mal machen!

----------


## Unregistriert

Moin,
es gibt sicherlich einiges zu diskutieren bei dem Event, aber die Idee ist einfach Weltklasse!!! 
Ohne Wettkampf - einfach den Spa von Mensch in den Naturgewalten genieen und einem breiten Publikum zugnglich machen - das knnte auch die Popularitt des Windsurfens wieder erhhen! 

In meiner Region (Baltic Sea) bin ich unter den vorderen Pltzen der einzige Amateur, was ich etwas schade finde. Ich denke gerade bei so einem Event gehren Amateure dazu, sie stellen einfach die Masse der Sportler dar. 
Zu beweisen, dass man auch als Amateur bei solchen extremen Bedingungen bestehen und dazu auch noch eine Menge Spa haben kann wrde ich gerne beweisen, ich hoffe ich bekomme auch die Chance dazu! 
Ich glaube auch, dass Amateure zu einem solchen Event unbedingt dazu gehren. Profis finden wir bereits auf vielen DVDs, aber zu zeigen, dass mein kein Profi sein muss, um so etwas zu machen wre doch auch eine super Werbung fr unseren Sport, oder?
(Vielleicht wre es auch eine Idee gewesen pro Ort gemeinsam einen Profi und einen Amateur auszuwhlen?)

Ich konnte bereits die Untersttzung vieler Freunde, Bekannte, Kollegen,.. gewinnen, auch wenn der Neustart des Votings es sicherlich schwer macht, einige bereits erhaltene Stimmen wieder zu bekommen, zumal das Voting auch nicht immer so reibungslos funktionieren soll. Auf Nachfrage beim Veranstalter muss ich aber einsehen, dass es wohl die einzige faire Mglichkeit war. Schade und Schade auch, dass es so etwas passiert ist. Sportlichkeit ist fr mich immer gleich Fairness und sollte gerade hier gro geschrieben werden!

Falls Ihr Euch fragt, wer ich bin:
http://www.redbullstormchase.com/rid...naeve_341.html 

Ich will zwar eigentlich in diesem Beitrag keine Werbung fr mich machen, aber solltet Ihr hnlich wie ich denken, wrde  ich mich natrlich ber Eure Stimme freuen.

Ich freue mich auf dieses Event, hoffe dabei sein zu drfen 
und bin hier natrlich offen fr alle Diskussionen

Danke und Gru
Nis Boy

----------


## Unregistriert

hallo, ich habe mich auch registriert, bin amateur und derzeit in den top 5. ihr sollt nicht denken, da ch fr mich werbung mache, daher nur meine bitte: untersttzt die nicht profis!!!

Und wir mssen gemeinsam dafr sorgen, da der kiter rausfliegt!!! huuuiiiiii!!! das wird ein spa! 

wer ist dabei?

----------


## Jobst

Wir nhern uns dem finale im Voting, und nach den Problemen zu Anfang luft jetzt alles geregelt, ein heisser Kampf um die Top 5.
Wir sind froh, da momentan ein Mix aus Amateuren und Profis vertreten ist und  ich will nochmal eine Sache betonen, die etwas untergegangen ist:
Beim Red Bull Storm Chase hat jeder Zuschauer erstmals die Chance, vorher zu beeinflussen, wer auf dem Video zu sehen ist. Und zwar nicht nur im eigenen Land, sondern in allen teilnehmenden Regionen. Nutzt die Gelegenheit und whlt die Actionizer, die Ihr sehen wollt, die Chance kommt so schnell nicht wieder! Das ist eure DVD!

Gre
Jobst

----------


## Unregistriert

Zur Zeit scheint es Probleme mit dem Red Bull Contest zu geben.
Die Seite ist wohl seit gestern abend nicht mehr erreichbar. Da heute die 1 Runde endet natrlich ein sehr schlechter Zeitpunkt.

Was ist los?
Hackerangriff, wieder Schummler, die sich noch Stimmen generieren lassen, oder die verhindern wollen, dass anderen noch Stimmen bekommen und sie doch noch berholen?

Das wirft schon Fragen auf! Vielleicht gibt es ja hier Antworten?
Ich hoffe weiterhin, dass dieses Event fair durchgezogen werden kann, es wre schade, wenn so eine tolle Idee einen faden Beigeschmack bekommt.

Gru
Nis Boy

----------


## Unregistriert

tja, komisch das alles...
war gestern kurz noch online und hab mal geschaut wie es so aussieht, wollte meine stimme abgeben und in der zeit, in der ich meinen code geschickt bekommen habe (hat vielleicht ne minute gedauert bis ich wieder auf der stormchase seite war) hat sich unter den top 5 in einem deutschen gebiet einiges verndert. hab dann meine stimme abgegeben und sie hat bei dem teilnehmer 0.02% verndert. die vernderungen innerhalb der einen minute meiner abwesenheit lagen aber eher bei 2%. das wrde bedeuten dass in der einen minute ein paar teilnehmer ca. 100 stimmen pro person bekommen haben...
sind aber sicher nur freunde gewesen, die sich verabredet haben alle gleichzeitig am sonntag abend um 22:30h zu voten  :Wink:  
und dass die seite jetzt nicht mehr geht ist bestimmt nur zufall. sowas kommt vor!

----------


## Unregistriert

Ja, es war schon merkwrdig wie sich so manche berraschend hoch gerangelt haben.
Bevor der Server Sonntag Nacht nicht erreichbar war einer knapp am 5er Cut um dann Montag morgen, sobald der Server wieder erreichbar war, ganz pltzlich vorne dabei zu sein.  - interessant ;-)

Und gestern abend kurz vor Votingschlu scho jemand in krzester Zeit noch von 4% auf knapp 12% in die Top 5 - also das waren sicher einiges ber 1000 Stimmen, die er gut kooridiniert so kurz vor Schlu reingejagt hat - das schafft auch nicht jeder ;-)

Ich bin von der Event Idee nach wie vor begeistert, aber es erheben sich doch leichte Zweifel am Votingverfahren.

----------


## Storm Chase Orga

Zur Aufklrung:

wir hatten in der Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag einen Server-Ausfall. Hatte nix mit Hackern zu tun oder hnliches, alle Seiten die auf diesm Server lagen waren davon betroffen. Das war natrlich ein schlechter Zeitpunkt, aber wir waren ber 12 Stunden vor Ablauf des Votings wieder online, genug Zeit fr alle noch ihre Stimme abzugeben.

Zu den schnellen Aufstiegen:
die Eingabe einer Stimme verndert prozentual wenig, wenn im gleichen Moment jemand anders, oder mehrere whlen. So kann ein Wert wie z.B. 0.02 zustande kommen. Fahrer die besonders bemerkenswert aufgestiegen sind haben wir einzeln geprft, indem wir die Adressen ausgewertet haben. Dadurch konnten wir feststellen woher die Stimmen kamen. auch hier gab es nix zu beanstanden. Der Aufstieg von Ingo Meyer in die Top 5 an der Ostsee hat uns zuerst selbst sehr verwundert - Grund dafr war eine perfekt organisierte PR-Kampagne, er hat alleine Stimmen aus mehr als 30 Lndern bekommen...

Wir versuchen ein maximum an Sicherheit zu bieten, im Interesse aller, insbesondere der Zuschauer. Denn die sollen ja am Ende ihre Favoriten auf der DVD sehen.

Viele Gre
Jobst

----------


## Unregistriert

jobst, die idee ist super, keine frage. aber wir wissen es beide besser. es ist nie schlecht einen fahrer eines sponsoren dabei zu haben (mssen).

----------


## jobst

die bekommen wir eh, wenn wir die nur gewollt htten, warum htte der event dann nicht ein invitational sein sollen? viel eniger stress mit votng und nur big names? wie gesagt: wir wollen wissen wen die leute wollen. deshalb der stre!

----------


## Unregistriert

zum schieen dieser stormchase!
wurden nicht auch schon mal wahlen in irgendwelchen lndern per internet abgehalten? wenn der mensch, der die stormchase seite programmiert hat das da auch gemacht hat, dann prost-mahlzeit!
da ist in der nordsee heute nachmittag schon wieder jemand um sage und schreibe 11% gestiegen. tagelang wird er nicht gewhlt, und an einem nachmittag fllt ca. 100 leuten ein "ach, ich wollte ja noch meine stimme abgeben"  :Wink:

----------


## Jobst

...und hallo noch mal ein wort von der quelle:

Ja, es mogeln leute beim voting. Und wie angekndigt wird jede Stimme kontrolliert, und zwar per Hand. Kein besonders cooler Job, aber ntig, weil leider die Aufrufe zu fair play nicht reichen.

Und was passiert dann mit den hinzugemogelten Stimmen (die meist garnicht von den ridern selbst kommen)? Die werden abgezogen. Und zwar auch manuell. Dadurch kommen zeitweise ziehmlich schrge Bewegungen in den Votings zustande. 

Knnen wir leider nicht ndern. Jetzt ist es zwanzig vor 2 nachts, und ich sitz da immer noch dran. Mein Vorschlag: alle hren auf zu mogeln, ich hr auf zu kontrollieren und es gibt keine seltsamen bewegungen mehr, okay?

----------


## Sardinian Surf Legend

Ich wrde eher ein kleineres Segel nehmen vielleicht mit einem 4er anfangen

----------


## manolo

tag,
echt schade eigentlich dass es bei bedingungen wie gestern keinen start gab. 10 BFT plus ist vielleicht doch etwas zu hoch gegriffen????

wenn 8er ben erreicht werden kann doch eigenlitch auch genug action geboten werden??

und vor allem kriegt man so schon mal etwas wahrscheinlicher ein paar aufnahmen in den kasten.

(?)

----------


## Tropical

Moin Jungs,

der Herbst ist nun gerade erst im Anmarsch was anfang Sept. kam, war nur nen lftchen und die dicken strme kommen bestimmt.

besonders bei son high light wie den Stormchase

----------


## Brandungssurfer

Hey,

Ob das wohl noch was wird mit dem Event....nun haben wir schon Mitte Oktober und noch ist kein Sturm in Deutschland in sicht der diesen Event zu einem groen Projekt werden lt !

Cu on Water.....

----------


## Picbuster

Vorhersage bei Windfinder fr die Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag (26.-27. Oktober)! Nachtsichtgerte auf und los, oder? Wo steigt den jetzt die Action?

Die Stormchase Seite meldet: STOPP!!! NO STORM CHASE Oct. 26.-27.   forecast dropped dramatically, we dicided to cancel the alert!

Gibt's noch ein Update?

----------


## Funky-Dragon

...solten die mal was von dem Zeug in Ihren Server kippen.
Bekomme hier trotz dicker Leitung seit gestern keine Seite mehr vom redbllstormchase.com aufgerufen.

----------


## Steph82

Morgen,

Also das Nordsee - team war gestern auf nordeney und war auch drauen, aber gestern waren es nur 6 Bft. Klaas Voget ist aber schonmal der Mast gebrochen. Heute morgen sollte es weiter gehen aber wenn die wirklich heute morgen rausgegangen sind dann haben sie meinen Respekt. ich war um halb neun am Meer und ich konnte nicht in richtung wind schauen. also wenn davon aufnahmen dabei sind werde ich mir die DVD kaufen. Ich werde jetzt mal zur weien Dne fahren und mal schauen ob da etwas geht.

----------


## Stehbrettsegler

Hab eben gerade zwei drei Bilder auf'm N3/NDR-aktuell gesehen. Sieht einladend aus, dann aber wieder echt arsch kalt aus.
Haengt aber auch alles vom richtigen Spot ab. War heute mal in Warnemuende am Strand nach dem Meer gucken - da haette heute _keiner_ was veranstaltet  :Wink:  Total auflandig, das reine gebrodel. Meinen groessten Respekt also den Baltic East Leuten, in MV gibt's nur wenig gute Wavespots, die bei NNW funktionieren ...

----------


## Surf_Brassica

Heute morgen um 5:30 beim Zeitungreinholen wr mir nicht nur beinahe die Zeitung aus der Hand geflogen sonder auch der Hinter abgefroren. Gestern waren die Temperaturen im Neo doch noch ohne Haube und Handschuhe zu ertragen. "Iceman" Baade und Stefi haben in Hohwacht gerockt. Absolute Hardcore. Hab die Ostsee noch nie so gesehen. Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor allen die heute drauen waren (vorausgesetzt sie sind ber den Shorebrake gekommen  :Happy:

----------


## Danger

Ich muss auch mal ein fettes Lob raus lassen! Geile Idee das ganze und fette Bilder! Ich freu mich auf die DVD und auf's Wochenende wenn ich als "Teilzeitsurfer" dem Sturm auch ne Be abnehmen kann... Rock on!

----------


## Quadratmetermeister

tach auch,

nun kriegt euch mal wieder ein ihr luschen,

wer wirklich was leistet steht hier:

http://www.surftoday.de/thread.php?p...9069#post19069

also, weitermachen

I am the Greatest

Quadratmetermeister

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Quadratkopfmetermeister,
was bist du denn fr ein Schwamm, du weist doch noch nicht mal wie man SURFEN schreibt und kannst dich nicht mal freihndig in deinen Halbschuhen halten. Bei so ner groen Klappe muss man ja aufpassen dass die Zhne nicht faulen. Wir treffen uns mal beim nchsten Stormchase so bei 11- 13 bft und werden zusammen rippen, wenn ich dich nicht gleich retten muss.
Jan

----------


## Danger

Lass doch den Forenhelden ma schnacken! Der verdient sein Geld mit Sprche klopfen und sich im Ton vergreifen...

----------


## Finnenkratzer

> tach auch,
> 
> nun kriegt euch mal wieder ein ihr luschen,
> 
> wer wirklich was leistet steht hier:
> 
> http://www.surftoday.de/thread.php?p...9069#post19069
> 
> also, weitermachen
> ...



hihi - sau geil
schn, dass du mal wieder was geschrieben hast  :Smile: 
damit wre dann auch endlich diese frage geklrt
http://www.the-daily-dose.com/ddforu...ead.php?t=4299
quadratmetermeister du bist "the greatest"

in freudiger erwartung deines nchsten beitrags,
ein muschelschubser

----------


## Hangman

Ich dachte eigentlich die trgen riesigen 12qm Saurier sind ausgestorben. Na sieh mal einer an, hat sich doch tatschlich einer durch den Stormchase schlawienert. Warst du dann eigentlich nen Flugsaurier? Und wenn wo bist du berhaupt gelandet? Denkst du wirklich Speed ist alles?- Wie jmmerlich!!! Surfen beginnt in dem Moment, in dem du nicht mehr gegen oder mit dem Wind und Wasser kmpfen musst, sondern wenn du, DER SURFER, beginnst mit den Naturgewalten zu spielen. Wenn du ihnen Respekt erweist und zeigst wer der Herr der Elemente ist!
Das nennt sich dann nicht Speed sondern Wave oder Freestyle!!!
Achso und wenn du meinst du msstest einen Freestyler beim dmpeln verheizen- grandios von dir, echt sonder spitzen Klasse. Schon mal was von No-wind-moves gehrt. Macht 100% mehr spa als permanent mit nem "10.000 t-Verdrngungs-Schlachtschiff" wie auf ner Schiene den Spot hoch und runter zu pesen!

Ich hoffe dich wenigstens ein bisschen zur Einsicht bewegen zu knne denn an deinem Verstndnis fr das Surfen und deren Kultur kann es nicht liegen. Das ist zumindest in ausreichender Form vorhanden.

Hang loose

----------


## Quadratmetermeister

tach auch

tja, der ernst der lage wird tatschlich verkannt

check it out now ihr daddels

http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehse...mm/index.shtml

i am the GREATEST

quadratmetermeister

----------


## nepumuk

An alle:
Wer einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf die DVD haben will, sollte mal das Programm vom neuen Fernsehsender dmax (teilt sich in NRW das Programm mit nrw.tv und ist wohl auch ber Schssel zu kriegen) durchforsten. Da kam am Dienstag ne Reportage "Wasser" mit Berichten von Stormchase Norderney, Ost- sowie Nordsee (Holland und Dnemark). Keine Ahnung ob das nochmal luft, aber wenn, dann machts richtig Laune aufs kommende Weihnachtsgeschenk.........

----------

